# Abu Baitcasters, what are the bottom shelf ones like?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone here use an Abu Black Max or similar priced baitcaster (low profile)? The seem to be reasonable value for money going by the specs but have never used one or seen one.

I've been using a Shimano Callisto ($75-$95 range) for about 5 years and left it where my garage door could knock the handle off it over the weekend. I'm considering replacing the handle if they are cheap enough but, failing that, would prefer to put the money towards a new reel. I've heard good reports about Abu reels, mainly the round body baitcasters, and am wondering whether they are a bit of an "ugly duckling" reel meaning they are well priced for what they offer in terms of performance a reliability.

Anyone care to comment? How about any other brand baitcaster around the $80-$120 price range? I don't want to spend any more as I'm happy with what I've managed to do with the cheapy Shimano. I've actually entertained the thought of just getting another one and keeping the old one for parts but it seems there are other brands out there that offer more for the same money.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Stippy said:


> Take a look at the Quantum Energy PTs.. at one time they wanted $200-300 for the reel alone, I got a Quantum Rod and the reel for < $150, can't fault either.
> 
> This is the reel here http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Quantum_Energy_PTs_VI_Saltwater_Casting_Reels/descpage-QEPTSW.html
> 
> I reckon if you look around you'll find a similar price in Australia.


Yes I have seen those as well but haven't really had a close look as I remember someone on here bagging them, or was it their spinning reels?


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

i can only comment on the abu 6600, bought mine a couple of years ago for around the $160 mark. Took a little while to get used to it as it was my first overhead but this reel is brilliant, i have a 10ft rod with it on there and i've spent many avo's hurling big chromies and plastics out off the rocks running 20 poud braid with a mono leader (no savage birds nests as yet). they also seem very hard wearing as i'm a shocker when it comes to oiling/rinsing of the reel.
cheers, Potsy


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you want an indestructible baitcaster...then you'll buy a barel style!  I've had my 6500 C3 model for just over 10 years and it's the best thing I've ever owned, it's also the only thing that has outlasted all my other reels. :shock: I've used this for EVERYTHING, tailor, trevely, bream, jew, flathead, shark.................whatever I throw at this thing it just won't die. Used it in the surf all day whilst the salt water is soaking it and a quick rinse off at the end of the day keeps it going.

They are fairly fool proof to keep clean and maintain, there's a few screws you pop off the end and squirt some Inox in there any you're done. As for casting the beast that's another act in its own, they rely on a magnetic drag system that is set the to the weight of the cast to slow the line speed down at after the maximum velocity has been reached after casting...with all "birds nest" problems it always comes down to the line hitting the desired target but the reel still pumping line out with nowhere to go, if you set your reel up properly for what you intend to use it for at the time you won't have any issues. Just be sure to set aside some time before the big trip out to have a play round and you'll be fine. ;-)

Back in the day I picked my unit up for $70.00 Don't bother going to BCF for it, their prices are way too exceeded and no one there has any idea what they are talking about, this leads onto another point in the conversation. Hit up eBay as most American sellers will have it listed for half the price of us in Oz including the cost of shipping it over here! :shock:

Abu still make some of the reels in Sweden too, so their is a certain degree of quality you receive when you purchase one of their reels.   

I just recently purchased another one too, the 4600 C4, after going to BCF and being told they are "horrible reels" (even though I was standing there waiting to hand over money for something I'd pre-sold myself), I then purchase this on eBay for half the price including shipping $90.00, plus got the exact model I wanted too. A little ripper of a reel, still yet to get it out on the water....if the weather permits this weekend I'll be casting a few lures around Wivenhoe with it.

If you are wanting to save a bit of cash on the purchase but want something that will last a lifetime then look into the C3 series, this is Abu's entry level barel casters (still made in Sweden) that have proven results and will give you a lifetime of fantastic fishing.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks ryanmoken10. I know a lot of guys up here have the round type Abu reels and they really are bullet proof. I've never cast with one and am wondering whether they are heavy or awkward to cast compared to the low profile ones. I should compare the weights should I :roll:


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I suppose it comes down to what you're looking at doing with it. Their sizes go from 4000, 5000, 6000.... I just recently bought the 4000 size for flicking small light weight lures for targeting bass, and on a 6 foot 4 - 6kg it'll be sweet. My bigger one, the 6000, I've used for s bit heavier stuff and it was great...way too big for small flick lures.

I tend to not notice the weight factor too much as I'm a big lad. Though the reels are made out of steel and not plastic since there is a weight gain comparing to other brands/models.

What are you intending to use it for? Target species? Rod type?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ryanmoken10 said:


> What are you intending to use it for?


Flicking and trolling lures both hb and sp but mainly hb.


ryanmoken10 said:


> Target species?


Barra and Jacks are my main catch.


ryanmoken10 said:


> Rod type?


Currently fibreglass 4-8kg, 1.8m, medium action but will change to graphite similar specs when it breaks.

To be honest, I've just realised that having a single knob broken off the handle isn't going to be a show-stopper. I'm going to just cut the broken side of the handle off and keep fishing with it untill I kill it properly.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you are still tempted to buy one then I'd be recommending 5500C3 as an entry level for what you're doing -


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Or if you wanted to spend a little more cash then go for a 5600C4, this is the model type I just purchase. Very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeee


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Thanks ryanmoken10. I know a lot of guys up here have the round type Abu reels and they really are bullet proof. I've never cast with one and am wondering whether they are heavy or awkward to cast compared to the low profile ones. I should compare the weights should I :roll:


Personally, I do prefer casting the low profile ones for extended periods but for everday fishing after work or trolling either is fine. Casting the Abu for long periods at snags etc. does give me a bit of a thumb cramp.

I've got a 4601C which I've had for the best part of ten years and it's still going strong. It's mostly done freshwater work, but I've also thrown some metal around for inshore speedies (sambos etc). My usual reel is a low profile Tica Sculptor which is only a little younger but has done a lot more work, and both have held up very well to use and abuse. I do prefer the inside of the Abu to the Tica (and the Quantum I've got but never use) as it's very simple to pull apart and clean though neither have given a minute of trouble.

The Abu does feel better in the quality stakes, and I have a feeling I'll probably be throwing the Tica out long before the Abu.

Steve


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey barrabundy

I purchased a black max about 2 years ago and it seemed like a lovely little reel. Unfortunately I think because they are made for the american bass circuit they dont take salt very well. The reel was smooth for quite a while and I made sure to wash down after every trip but after a while of fishing only estuaries the reel died. It was never dunked and only exposed to a little spray every now any then. It was the bearings on either end of the spool that eventually siezed up. If you were to replace those bearings, and you can for quite cheap, then the reel would be great I reckon.

I ended up getting a shimano caenan for $130 and she is a little beauty, no complaints and its still going strong.

Just my 2 cents,

Cheers.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got an older barrel style Black Max 3600 that I bought second hand around 10 years ago and its going strong even after a few dunkings. I've also got an old Ambassaduer 6000 that is over 15 years old.

I've recently started looking at getting one of the low profile casters and as mentioned by Ryan its much cheaper to buy from US ebay. For the same money as a Black Max here you can get a Pro Max from the states.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Barrabundy. I have a fair few ABU reels including the Black Max. I bought mine a few years ago for around $75(including a rod) from Big W but I see that they now retail for over $100. I think anything over $100 is a bit steep. I used mine only in the freshwater for sooties, toga, bass and it was fine for those species but I wouldn't recommend it for barra. I agree with Stippy re: Quantum Energy/Catalyst are better value. I recently bought a Quantum Energy reel and rod(for $125) for sooties and they are much better quality than the Black Max.

I prefer the low profile baitcaster reels as opposed to my old barrel style ABU reels. The low profile reels don't hold as much line but you don't need much line for barra and after a couple hours of casting, you'll certainly notice the difference when using the lighter reel.


----------

